# some more pic of my b & w



## chriz (May 20, 2008)

i like this shoot


















he's a little catwalk tegu lol !!!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 20, 2008)

good lookin gu


----------



## chriz (May 20, 2008)

thank u i swear that he's getting bigger every day he's like a dust bin will take ne thing had him out the other day n he climed up the arm of chair n kept trying 2 pinch my chicken was well funny watching him trying 2 pull my chicken leg off 4 himself


----------



## Mvskokee (May 20, 2008)

yea the blue i had would eat anything


----------



## chriz (May 20, 2008)

it nice as my male red is so fussy


----------



## VARNYARD (May 20, 2008)

Very cool Criz!!


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 20, 2008)

I like the first pic with the teeth. I haven't seen very many pics that show tegu-teeth.


----------



## Mike (May 20, 2008)

Great pics, its cool to see some teeth.


----------



## chriz (May 21, 2008)

thanks guys he's such a cutey just luv his lil face n the first shot is my fav


----------

